# New guy wanting opinions on best legal cycle



## Trev0213 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm 30 5'9 190. I Started lifting at 16, by 18 I was using anabolic cycles and looking great and strong as hell at 5'9 215 and ripped (not sure what my bf% was) anyways I got married had kids and kinda fell off at about 25.. I've been back at the gym for a solid month now and feeling pretty good again, I'd like some opinions on some good legal supplements/cycles I could pick up for some mass and cutting. I've been out the game for awhile and not sure what's good or bogus anymore. I think the last legal one I tried was T-1? I think... And it was great but has since been removed!:/ as they always seem to do with the good stuff and wonder why we result to the other stuff! Anyway, any suggestions would be much appreciated! Thanks, and glad to be apart of the UGBB bodybuilding community!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Nothing really except food, workouts, water, protein, and maybe some creatine. Cutting and bulking depends on diet no matter what you're taking. Good luck


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome to UGBB, and thank you by not starting out asking for a source.

It sounds like your seriously worked out as a teenager but that was nearly 15 years ago.

Meat was right.  Consistent diet and 3 to 4 times per week in the gym for the next 12 months will work wonders for you.  Even though its been a long time muscle memory will seriously help you way more than if you were working out for the first time.

Eat big, protein, rest, bust your ass (in the gym).....repeat.


----------



## Trev0213 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! I appreciate  the feed back, I'll definitely apply the advice given.


----------



## Trev0213 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, I'll revamp the diet!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 24, 2015)

Other than protein and creatine, there is no "supplement cycle" really worth a shit. Diet and lift heavy will be the key factors regardless of the cycle path you choose to follow.


----------



## Trev0213 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks stone, heading to the gym now for chest and tri's and will be going hard and heavy!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 24, 2015)

Legal cycles, protein and natural test boosters (they look legal anyway)

View attachment 1790


View attachment 1791


----------



## Trev0213 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks BigGameHunter that's kinda what I was wanting, a test booster, but not sure what ones are best. Any recommendations?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I always used horny goat weed by Prolab. Around $10 on bodybuilding


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 25, 2015)

Trev0213 said:


> Thanks BigGameHunter that's kinda what I was wanting, a test booster, but not sure what ones are best. Any recommendations?




Welcome aboard.

Your background is almost a spot on match of one of my very good friends.  He was use to AAS and sups at an early age.  Dont make the same mistake he did, he convinced himself that AAS and over the counter sups were the reason for his success.  The reality was it was his hard work and strict diet . I told him for years his gear was bunk anyway and the sups were a waste of money.  He got married and drifted away from the iron and well you know the rest.  He got back in there at 30 something and again in his 40s each time no sups or AAS and he looks and feels great.  

Try this for 9 months to a year. Stay in the gym, eat right and find Trev's true natural potential and enjoy the benefits of your hard work.  Your gains will stay with you much longer and your body will thank you for it in the long run.  Read up on the stickies and articles on diet, training methods and protein sups on this board and keep us posted on your progress.


----------

